# Open Black Belt (free dojo mgmt software)



## shesulsa

I'm about to download this on my laptop and my smartphone - anyone try it yet?


----------



## Bill Mattocks

shesulsa said:


> I'm about to download this on my laptop and my smartphone - anyone try it yet?



Nope, but I found this:



> The service is free for up to 25 students. After that it&#8217;s $10/month which can be upgraded at any time. This way senseis can try out the service to see how it will streamline their business and sign up for the full service as they need it.



http://slapstart.com/2011/03/openblackbelt/


----------



## clfsean

I need something to start keeping up with stuff so I'm trying it too... already sent them an email about their "mobile" application...


----------



## shesulsa

clfsean said:


> I need something to start keeping up with stuff so I'm trying it too... already sent them an email about their "mobile" application...



It's a droid app for smartphone.


----------



## clfsean

Right... I got a reply from them. But all you see on the website is a link to the web version of the mobile interface. Nothing linking to the Android Market. 

So we'll see how this goes & pans out. 

An Aikido sensei I used to study with has a product he developed on his own out ... http://www.martialmanagement.net He's a long time gear head & SW developer. Depending on how this one pans out, I may also give his a whirl...


----------



## shesulsa

I found it on my smartphone in the market - just search apps for "mobile open black belt."


----------



## clfsean

I understand that. I found it there as well. But on their website there was nothing noting anywhere to find the mobile version. The web based app has a "mobile interface" feature that changes it for pc based machines to use the same interface as the mobile app.


----------



## openblackbelt

Hey everyone.

If you need more information about OpenBlackBelt.com send an email to support@openblackbelt.com or reply here.
The mobile version is a optimized mobile web version that is the same site but condensed to work on Smart Phones and Tablets. In the future we might have a fully offline mobile/desktop version.

Thanks


----------

